# Astra 680 ADVICE!



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
I'm going to have a look at a Astra 680 2" S/S in 38spl tomorrow.:smt168
I'd like a 'snub nose' to add to my collection and they are hard to find in France.
So any pro's or con's. 
It's just for paper punch as CCW permit's dont exist here in Europe.:smt022
Merci,
fusil


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

Bonjour,

It sounds as though you have found a nice toy. Astras are not common over here, so I cannot say much about them. Please post some photos.

Good shooting.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

If you are using it for paper punching, you would probably be much happier with a 4 or 6 inch barrel. To me, the snub nose revolvers are not as much fun to shoot at the range, but make a good carry gun.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

One can learn to shoot a short barrel revolver accurately at some distance with practice. If it is something you want, then go for it. Astra has made many and various handguns in Europe.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a good friend with a Smith snubbie that I would have never thought it would have been as accurate as it is. I have to say I was impressed. I might have to find me one...I have a 3" bbl N frame smith but it's not really a small revolver.

I can't remember ever seeing an Astra 680 or any Astra for that matter. I'd love to see some pictures of it brokenimage

I'm looking at some Astra semi autos. They all seem to be some pretty old pistols. No wheel guns all semi auto. Seems that they are an exclusive thing for Europe? I see a few using that 9mm Largo round that is not common in the states at all. I almost bought a 1911 chambered in it. A Star, so I guess it was a 1911 much like the Llama was/is. I didn't get it thinking it be a pain to get ammo. I hear the round is pretty good though and some competition shooters like that round. It's a 9x21 if I remember right.

anyway. I'd really like to see the new member of your collection *fusil*. I love seeing weapons that are ..Off the beaten path.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Devil,
so sorry for the late update.

The _Astra_ was a _Desaster_.:smt088
It looked like the guy had used it to knock in 9" nails.:anim_lol:
I didnt buy it or shoot it.

fusil


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Fusil, common ca va,

Je suis désolé de l'entendre. Fois avec optimisme suivante.

I am sorry to hear that. Hopefully there will be another time.

-Jimmy

NB: I appologize for typos, haven't practiced for a long long time.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Jimmy,
votre Francais est tres bien mon ami.:smt023
fusil


----------

